# Solved: Assassin's creed 2 game launcher crashes



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

Every time I try to play assassin's creed 2 on my PC, it updates my game launcher. This is fine with me, but it downloads 3/4 of the file and then it crashes:down:. I uninstalled the game and reinstalled the game and installed the latest patch. Still the same problem. Attached is a screenshot of the game launcher updating, when it gets to the red line it just crashes. Please help!


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

any error message when it crashes?


----------



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

nope, it just closes. i don't know what to do


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

turn off firewall or anything like that and try again?


----------



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

still doesn't work, it always used to work but now all of a sudden it doesn't.


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

goto msconfig and uncheck all, reboot, and then run the program see if it works


----------



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

nope, doesn't work


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

do a system restore to the time when it was working?


----------



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

still doesn't work. I'll be pissed if i can't play a game I paid quite a lot for.


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

try process monitor and see if it tells you whats denying the application... other than that im out of ideas.


----------



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

it shows it there, but then it just ends. thanks for the help


----------



## theFAst0ne (Apr 16, 2009)

I installed the game on another PC. Let that game update the launcher, copy the files over, AND IT WORKED!!!


----------

